# Put this on gbatemp news.  Everyone must know this



## bradzx (Oct 21, 2014)

http://kotaku.com/super-smash-bros-..._source=Kotaku_Facebook&utm_medium=Socialflow

You must put this on gbatemp news.  Everyone must know this.  It epic and classic.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 21, 2014)

no, just no


----------



## bradzx (Oct 21, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> no, just no


Aw bummer.


----------



## yusuo (Oct 21, 2014)

I'll 2nd that no, just no.


----------



## bradzx (Oct 21, 2014)

yusuo said:


> I'll 2nd that no, just no.


You have picture of pokemon.  So what wrong with that?


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 21, 2014)

lol no


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 21, 2014)

EXTRA EXTRA LOCAL BRONY HAS DISTORTED PERCEPTION OF "NEWS"!!! REad all.... meh, carry on...


----------



## nodnyl10 (Oct 21, 2014)

Bloody no! *puts earpieces*


----------



## bradzx (Oct 21, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> EXTRA EXTRA LOCAL BRONY HAS DISTORTED PERCEPTION OF "NEWS"!!! REad all.... meh, carry on...


Yeah carry on, hater.


----------



## Arras (Oct 21, 2014)

bradzx said:


> You have picture of pokemon. So what wrong with that?


it's not news


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 21, 2014)

Can we get a less crap source?
Kotaku  is a cancer on the gaming community and just gaming equivalent to FOX "news."


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 21, 2014)

ok


----------



## bradzx (Oct 21, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Kotaku is a cancer on the gaming community.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## gudenau (Oct 21, 2014)

Real or not this is not newsworthy. Sorry.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 21, 2014)

bradzx said:


> Yeah carry on, hater.


I will


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 21, 2014)

Bless your soul, bradzx.

Such a special guy.


----------

